# Please ID my new Piranha from Venezuela



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

My Webpage

David Hinz-from Germany.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

which picture from your album do you want to be identified.


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy

New Piranha.
David Hinz-from Germany


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Damn, I am not sure. There is a band on tail so its not a spilo cf, but no back on anal tail which makes a rhom being a little iffy. Look like a serra though.

Hmm.. help someone


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Check opefe, spilo cf's DO have a band on their tail. I'm gonna lean toward spilo cf. I'd like you take a look at Nitrofish's new fish. They are very similar. 
Nitro's fish
I compared my 5" rhom w/ Nitro's. I'm 99% sure mine Is a rhom. Being that the two species (spilo cf and rhom) are very similar when young, I wanted to see the differences of the two species at a point in their growth where changes are more visible.

hope this helps.


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy traumatic
thanks for the tip, but Spilo cf can do it not its. Serrasalmus cf Spilopleura comes from Peru. And my Piranha comes 100% from Venezuela. David Hinz from Germany


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Check w/ MR. Hannibal, he has an S.Medinai to compare to. You say venezuela on location, could very well be S.Medinai.

FROM OPEFE:

The S. spilopleura CF also resemble somewhat the S. medinai a species presently known only from Venezuela. It remains to be determined if this is a geographical form of the Venezuela species or is distinctive as something else other than a spilopleura complex form. The problem with photographs it is not the same as having a specimen in front of you to make better evaluation using scientific methods. With this in mind; there are other differences from S. medinai and it is the snout. In medinai, the snout is short and blunt, in the Peru´s specimen (based on the picture) the snout is rather long. Aside from possible internal skeletal differences, and the eye color (= yellow eyes for S. medinai). These two species look similar externally in color in my opinion.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What color are the eyes? It's the easiest way to find out what you have.
Medinai have yellow eyes, spilo's have red eyes...

Your fish has clear eyes, so I'm leaning towards a medinai (which would be very cool - only very few people have one of those!)
How big is it?

Compare it to these pics: http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de....php?id=medinai


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy Judazzz
It is approx. 7-8cm (2,8-3,2")gross.Bis it has bright eye morning experiences now I from which river it come-bought I it with (www.mimbon aquarium.de)die to have still approx. 60 pieces there those Piranhas with (wolves of the Wassers)die zwichen the Cariba to swim, look also in such a way. David Hinz from Germany

thanks for the tip..............................


----------



## b u d l i g h t (Dec 29, 2003)

looks like its a rhom to me


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy all

My Piranha was found in the Rio Apure.
David Hinz-from Germany


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm always leery when a dealer says a fish comes from such and such a place. Unless you the hobbyists are there to collect it yourself, you have to rely on information and proper ID.

S. medinai is known from rio Apure.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

ill go wit rhom


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

S. compressus


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Leopoldiman said:


> Hy Judazzz
> It is approx. 7-8cm (2,8-3,2")gross.Bis it has bright eye morning experiences now I from which river it come-bought I it with (www.mimbon aquarium.de)die to have still approx. 60 pieces there those Piranhas with (wolves of the Wassers)die zwichen the Cariba to swim, look also in such a way. David Hinz from Germany
> 
> thanks for the tip..............................


Uhmm...maybe you got Medinai :rock: ...i´m not sure since your P is still too little so we better wait till it gets 5-6"...darker gravel will enhance natural colors so it will help to ID...time will tell :nod: ...!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The angle of the fish is poor to compare with S.rhombeus or S. medinai. I suspect the fish may not be medinai (I see no humeral spot) at the same time the angle of the snout causes me to pause. Both rhombeus and medinai from Venezuela have orange around the ventral areas, with rhombeus later morphing into its more drap appearance. The eye color certainly helps in ID, for medinai it should be yellow, rhombeus red. As I stated above S. medinai is known from Rio Apure and so is S. rhombeus. In reviewing the web page where these fish are sold. I think the fish is likely S. rhombeus.

Suggest waiting till the fish is larger, try a better flank photo.


----------



## adamc07 (Oct 23, 2003)

I have to say rhom. But i'm not a 100% sure.


----------

